# 2015 Burton Genesis, Cartel, or Malavita's? Proto HDX



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

It's confirmed I bought the 2015 genesis from a burton sample sale end of last season and it does have the autocant foot bed.

You may or may not feel a difference between the 3, I only felt a slight difference between the Genesis and the Cartels and Vitas. The Genesis was a bit softer but just as good responsiveness. I can say that the straps are a bit more comfortable compared to the Vitas and Cartels.


----------



## climbingbubba (Jul 31, 2009)

Thanks, Is there a significant difference in weight? The genesis look a bunch lighter


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

I didn't measure them but I didn't feel any real difference in weight.


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

If money not an issue go genesis. Very comfy and very responsive. 

I really like mine.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

I have a pair of 12 'Vitas on my retired '12 CT.

My new '14 HD got a pair of '14 'Vitas to with.

I like this combo.

All mountain, a tiny bit of park.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Why only Burton for your options? There are a bunch of bindings, from a bunch of brands, that would pair nicely with a Proto HDX.


----------



## climbingbubba (Jul 31, 2009)

Lamps said:


> If money not an issue go genesis. Very comfy and very responsive.
> 
> I really like mine.


I have heard good things about them and had them recommended by a few people.



snowklinger said:


> I have a pair of 12 'Vitas on my retired '12 CT.
> 
> My new '14 HD got a pair of '14 'Vitas to with.
> 
> ...


The Vitas seem to be the most talked about bindings on this site from what little I have read or maybe that's just the threads about the Proto HD specifically.



NWBoarder said:


> Why only Burton for your options? There are a bunch of bindings, from a bunch of brands, that would pair nicely with a Proto HDX.


I am open to other brands as well. I am fairly limited to whatever backcountry.com for certain reasons. I know union is popular but I want to keep the canted basses (do they have them?? The local shop said union doesn't make any with the canted bases). 

I have seen you mention the Ride 390 bosses which look interesting. I actually have the original 390 bindings on the original Ride crush board in my storage. I loved those bindings. What bindings would you suggest I look at to pair with the Proto HDX and why would you chose them over the Burton's?


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

climbingbubba said:


> I am open to other brands as well. *I am fairly limited to whatever backcountry.com for certain reasons*. I know union is popular but I want to keep the canted basses (do they have them?? The local shop said union doesn't make any with the canted bases).
> 
> I have seen you mention the *Ride 390 bosses *which look interesting. I actually have the original 390 bindings on the original Ride crush board in my storage. I loved those bindings. What bindings would you suggest I look at to pair with the Proto HDX and why would you chose them over the Burton's?


AKA you or someone you know works for backcountry haha. But do you mean Rome 390 bosses? They are a super great binding, take a bit to get the fit perfect but that's one of the huge bonuses of Romes, they are one on the most adjustable bindings on the market, you can't go wrong with them IMO.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Yeah, I love my Rome 390 Boss bindings. They pair up excellently with the Proto. They're a great middle of the road, all mountain binding. They also have canting, and cushy straps. And, as mentioned by Lab, they're super adjustable. As for Union, I believe they are releasing a binding or two with some canting in them this season as well.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

I would say the 2 main things with the 'Vitas for me is that they feel invisible, its like my boots are stuck to my board with dried invisible unicorn semen.

The other thing is that they are a bit more of a park binding where you definitely can feel a little play in them especially the way the re:flex works in tandem with the rest of the baseplate (or lack thereof). This really allows the binding to flex with the board for a different kind of response.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

snowklinger said:


> I would say the 2 main things with the 'Vitas for me is that they feel invisible, its like my boots are stuck to my board with dried invisible unicorn semen.
> 
> The other thing is that they are a bit more of a park binding where you definitely can feel a little play in them especially the way the re:flex works in tandem with the rest of the baseplate (or lack thereof). This really allows the binding to flex with the board for a different kind of response.


This is one of my favorite things about snowboarding. There's no wrong answer to the OP's original question, only everyone's personal opinion. Just like there's no right way to ride the mountain, just your own personal approach. This post is brought to you by the letters T, H, and C, and the number 420.


----------



## climbingbubba (Jul 31, 2009)

Thanks for the responses. I'll add the Rome 390 bosses to my short list. So many options out there!

I do understand in the end it's personal preference but I have been out of the game for so long I just needed a shove in the right direction. Plus technology has changed so much! I'm staring at my NS proto and I'm just blown away by all the crazy features on it. 

Sounds like I can't go wrong with any of them


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

NWBoarder said:


> This is one of my favorite things about snowboarding. There's no wrong answer to the OP's original question, only everyone's personal opinion. Just like there's no right way to ride the mountain, just your own personal approach. This post is brought to you by the letters T, H, and C, and the number 420.


Sesame street was so good.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

snowklinger said:


> I would say the 2 main things with the 'Vitas for me is that they feel invisible, its like my boots are stuck to my board with dried invisible unicorn semen.
> 
> The other thing is that they are a bit more of a park binding where you definitely can feel a little play in them especially the way the re:flex works in tandem with the rest of the baseplate (or lack thereof). This really allows the binding to flex with the board for a different kind of response.


Almost the same can be said about the Genesis; except there's very little "play" in them... and just perfect mid/responsive flex; you don't even know they are there.

Lots of options for sure... can you actually see/feel the bindings in person through Backcountry.com? 

if you can, do it; that could make the decision for you. In which case it will quite probably be the Genesis.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

You will be fine with any of the 3, (cartel, vita, genesis)

Pick one in a color and price that you want.

Or get all 3 like I did.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

snowklinger said:


> Sesame street was so good.


Hell yeah! And it's still on the air! Something like 45 seasons now. I mean, I grew up watching it, and then I got to have my kid grow up watching it, and I'm pretty damn sure that my mom watched that shit when she was a youth too. :dropjaw:


----------



## climbingbubba (Jul 31, 2009)

Checked them all out today at the shop. The Genesis ones felt amazing. Definitely going to pick some up next pay day.

Anyone have thoughts on the wings on Vita's?


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

climbingbubba said:


> Anyone have thoughts on the wings on Vita's?


i wanna try them


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

I bought last years vitas with the wings and will be trying them out this year. Suppose to help for presses, etc.


----------



## farnsworth (Sep 21, 2011)

Been riding restricted vitas with wings for a couple years. Noticeable difference for presses and I like them in pow. Feels nice when leaning back.

I hear good things about the genesis and would love to try them. Guys at my shop all said they were their favorite bindings during demos last year.


----------



## vknyvz (Jan 23, 2013)

what did you decide to get? we have the same boards and after 3 seasons i broke my binding last season actually ont he last day too lol, been looking at 390 boss...


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

farnsworth said:


> Been riding restricted vitas with wings for a couple years. Noticeable difference for presses and I like them in pow. Feels nice when leaning back.
> 
> I hear good things about the genesis and would love to try them. Guys at my shop all said they were their favorite bindings during demos last year.


I love my wingback reflex malas...I feel you get more leverage with them leaning back into turns...best of all you can switch them around and have the wings on the inside then you REALLY feel the difference. Awesome bindings. 

I also have EST cartels - can't fault them either. Bomber with awesome ankle straps. Love Burton bindings.


----------



## climbingbubba (Jul 31, 2009)

vknyvz said:


> what did you decide to get? we have the same boards and after 3 seasons i broke my binding last season actually ont he last day too lol, been looking at 390 boss...


I ended up getting the Burton Genesis bindings. I am pretty excited about the set up but haven't got to try them. I am even lazy enough that I haven't even strapped into the board and hopped around my room. Only a couple of weeks til the season starts though.


----------

